# The Girl on the Swing is currently reduced to $2.99



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

hi, I'm Ali, I'm new on kindle tho my debut novel's been in print a couple of months.

Someone on kindle said I should come here and introduce my book.

It's slow burn imagery, told by Julia, who is grieving for her lost son and suspended from her job as a doctor. Julia believes that she has lived before and, for the first time, she meets someone in this life whom she recognises from a previous existence. But this man is a murderer, convicted of killing his wife. Past and present entwine, culminating in a dramatic conclusion.

The story is a psychological mystery more than a tale of the supernatural.

I'm a member of the Year Zero Writers contemporary literary fiction collective and I'm hoping to persuade more of them to post their books here.

if you'd like to take a look I'll try and do a link. you can also get 30% free on smashwords.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003IX0HBS

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003IX0HBS

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003IX0HBS


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Welcome-- You will find that everyone is very friendly and helpful on this site.

Delyse


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Ali,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Added it to my TBR list. Looks good. Will post a review when I finish it.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Thanks, Scott. I'd forgotten about this thread. I started it several weeks ago but couldn't work out how to do the links so I abandoned it.


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

Welcome to the boards. I do believe I tagged your book this evening.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

well, I've learned to do a text link, applied for the paperback versions to be reduced in price, and submitted files for the paperback search inside option.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Ali

This sounds like a super book!

I thought I had said hello to you before, but guess not. Maybe in a past life?

Well, more likely in another post on another thread. But who knows?

I love books about reincarnation, so this will definitely go on my TBR list!

(Yes, and the Search Inside option is a great idea for the paperback book.)

Best of luck with your novel. 

Nancy


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Another 5 star review for the book so people who read it seem to enjoy it. But how do I tell others about it?


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Just wanted to poke my head in and let you know I started your book last night. So far I am really enjoying it.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

evpseeker said:


> Just wanted to poke my head in and let you know I started your book last night. So far I am really enjoying it.


I do hope you continue to enjoy it .


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

wow what a book


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

btw, if anyone wants a print copy of the book, then wait a few weeks as I've requested for the price to be reduced  .


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

8 reviews, 8 five stars. Well done.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

ScottLCollins said:


> 8 reviews, 8 five stars. Well done.


Thanks Scott. I've been selling print copies today, at a craft fair at a pub! Very different from selling books online because I'm telling everyone about kindle (I'm in UK and most people here haven't heard of it) .


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

In addition to the kindle edition, which is doing really well, I've been able to reduce the paperback price of Swing to $10.99.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Please will someone who doesn't rate the book enough to give it 5 stars post a review.

Seriously, it seems people who aren't going to give 5 stars to indies mostly don't post at all (unless it's a spite review of 1 star) because they're scared the author will kick up a fuss. Meanwhile, another group of readers won't look at books unless they have some 3 or 4 star reviews on the basis they're probably rigged by friends. I'm just grateful for balanced opinions .


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

I fell for you. Must be tough to have all 5 stars.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

ScottLCollins said:


> I fell for you. Must be tough to have all 5 stars.


Don't worry - it gets less on other sites .


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Feel. Feel. Not fell. I obviously let spell check run my life.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Hi Marisa!

The paperback version is under $10 at the mo so if anyone prefers print this is a good opportunity.


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

Ali I'm a third of the way through your book and really enjoying it.


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

DLs Niece said:


> Ali I'm a third of the way through your book and really enjoying it.


Ooh good. Hope you continue to enjoy .


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

An English story, with most of the spelling and grammar hopefully right .


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, there you go. 10 five stars and 2 four stars. Awesome!


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Hi Scott!

It's weird now the UK store's open. Altho I'm a Brit, the US sites and their way of doing things are so familiar I find the UK ones almost alien .


----------



## Barry Eysman (Jul 19, 2010)

HI ALI,
Here's to great continued success with GIRL ON THE SWING. Seems truly good.
take care
Barry


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

Barry Eysman said:


> HI ALI,
> Here's to great continued success with GIRL ON THE SWING. Seems truly good.
> take care
> Barry


Thanks Barry, hope you're doing OK. It's a gentle art but a tough business.


----------

